

Reddzine - A new magazine-style reddit client for iPad - reddzine
http://www.reddzine.com/

======
cdawzrd
Any plans for an Android version?

~~~
reddzine
I'd like to do one at some point, it's mostly HTML5 so shouldn't be a huge
task.

------
sidcool
Good job. I like the UI.

~~~
reddzine
Thanks :)

